# Otocinclus and Flourish Excel, bad mix..?



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I purchased an Otocinclus catfish around a month ago for my sorority. Even with his appetite the algae got out of control and my substrate didn't have much in the way of fertilization so I went with flourish excel in my tank. I did the 2X treatment for 2 days (2 capfuls each day). It cleaned the algae quite well but I still had traces of it all over the pots and such. My oto was fine before treatment, I know they're finicky fish but I purchased him from a pet store where he had been living for a good long while. Yesterday when I went to do the water change I found him passed away. I know he still had food and was eating right up until the end. I also realize that Oto's are picky fish but I can't help but think the flourish may have shocked him to death. All of my girls are fine but I also think it stressed them out because a few started stress striping, and I had a sudden ick outbreak which is now cleared up. Just something to keep an eye out for. The stuff is amazing, my plants literally exploded over night using it, but I think using it for algae control does stress fish. I'm going to do an extra water change tonight and tomorrow just to try and re balance everything.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never heard of that product causing fish deaths, I have heard of it being overdosed and killing shrimp and some species of plants......it sounds more like the Oto was stressed since he was a lone fish with limited supplement nutrition...

Otocinclus are social fish and tend to do better when kept in groups- in larger heavy planted mature tanks(_at least 20gal_)...since our aquarium are closed system they can't make enough food to support the nutritional needs of fish especially algae eating fish.....most algae eaters are specialized feeders and only eat some species of algae......

Sorry for your loss.....


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

I keep oto's and regularly use Excel in their tank. I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

It could just be a fluke. I did experience an explosion of growth with the Excel, that might have thrown the water chemistry off. I'll double check my heater too, I had to re adjust it the other day which is usually a bad sign.


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

I remember when I purchaced two albino ottos for my tank. They both died of ick the next day, yet my betta was just fine. I bought 2 more ottos thinking it was just those two. The next two died in a week. I went to the store "Petsmart" and they told me they had half of ALL their fish die of ick. I didn't even get a refund. I mainly feel sorry for the poor fish that died.


----------

